# Upgrade to HD



## NetworkGuy (Apr 4, 2010)

Before I have the Dish Installer come out to the house, I wanted to get some information. I am planning on upgrading to HD.

I currently have the following:


Dish 500 with DP Quad Switch

 DVR 522

 DVR 625

 Satellites: 119w & 110

 Zipcode: 08844

 NYC Locals

I know that Dish needs to replace the antenna with a 1000 series and the DVR's with HD versions.

Questions:

1. Will the new antenna point in the same direction?
2. If not, what satellites will be used?
3. Can I use 1 coax cable (with a seperator) to the new receivers?​
Thanks,
John


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish may want you to get the EA dish 1000.4. If you are planning on replacing both receivers, you will be fine with the new setup and yes, only one coax run will be need for each receiver. If you are only planning on upgrading one receiver, Dish will probably want to install the 1000.4 for the new receiver and leave your existing dish for which ever receiver you want to keep. You may want to try keeping one of your existing receivers to see if Dish will give you a better deal to upgrade both existing receivers since neither will work with the 1000.4 dish.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They will likely upgrade you to the Eastern Arc 1000.4 setup, which will point in a more southerly direction; it's 61.5/72/77 instead of 110/119.

You'll probably be looking at a 722k for your main DVR, and depending on what you want to do with the second TV either nothing, or if it's HD a 211k.

All of your receivers will be fed with a single cable and separators if necessary will be at the receiver.

Edit: AND GARY BEATS ME BY SECONDS!!


----------



## NetworkGuy (Apr 4, 2010)

RasputinAXP said:


> They will likely upgrade you to the Eastern Arc 1000.4 setup, which will point in a *more southerly direction*; it's 61.5/72/77 instead of 110/119.


I used the dishpointer site for the 61.5/72.7/77 satellites and the southerly direction may be a problem. Is there another alternative?

Thanks,
John


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

One or two dishes for 61.5 and 72 and DPP44 keeping 110/119. If no line of sight, than no alternative.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Get a chainsaw ^_^


----------



## NetworkGuy (Apr 4, 2010)

I called Dish about upgrading to HD and was told I have to sign a 24 month contract.

And I was told that I can NOT select the receivers that I want.

Has anyone else run into this? And how do I get them to listen.

(Cable is looking better and better.)

Thanks,
John


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If you don't sign the 2 year contract, you don't get reduced rates on the hardware.

That said, you can't specify EXACTLY what hardware you want; if you say "722k" they can opt you into a 722 instead, because they're "the same" to Dish. Same goes for a 411/211/211k. 

If you ask for a Duo receiver with 2 OTA tuners, though, they'll 'have' to give you a 722k.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> If you don't sign the 2 year contract, you don't get reduced rates on the hardware.
> 
> That said, you can't specify EXACTLY what hardware you want; if you say "722k" they can opt you into a 722 instead, because they're "the same" to Dish. Same goes for a 411/211/211k.
> 
> If you ask for a Duo receiver with 2 OTA tuners, though, they'll 'have' to give you a 722k.


No, they don't; there's not even a way to specify that on a work order. Any installer can substitute a 722 for a 722k on any work order, and vice versa.

Fortunately, there's enough of a demand for upgrades that most 722s are NIB "k" models, but occasionally only reman 722s are available.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I was just repeating what I heard


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

Guess I was lucky when I got Disn Network back in Janyrary, I told them I would be ugrading to HD In the future (Which I did and i love) and they went ahead and gave me an HD-DVR and a Turbo HD dish without me having HD yet.


----------



## NetworkGuy (Apr 4, 2010)

I finally got someone at Dish Network to agree to send out 722k's.

I figured since I already have a Dish 500 (110 / 119), I figured it would be an easy replacement.

The tech arrives and tells me that he can not use the existing mount since I am pointed toward the Western arc. He wants to put the dish in the front of the house. Since there is no easy way into the basement, he will need to run an additional 75-100' feet of cable. And my wife does not want the dish on the front of my house.

He was going to use the 1000.4 dish for the Eastern arc. But according to what I have read, the 1000.2 dish points to the Western arc and would have given me the same channels. (Are the NY locals on the Western arc?)

Does anyone on the east coast have the 1000.2 dish and get eastern locals?

Thanks,
John


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

New York HD locals are on 61.5 which is part of the Eastern Arc.

You can add a wing dish for 61.5 to your 110/119 setup but you'll be missing most of the recent channel additions including BBC America HD which is on 72 and 129 (eastern and western respectively).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> You can add a wing dish for 61.5 to your 110/119 setup but you'll be missing most of the recent channel additions including BBC America HD which is on 72 and 129 (eastern and western respectively).


This is no longer being allowed by techs, for that reason. Dish is working to convert all mixed-arc installs to one arc or the other, and is NOT allowing new mixed-arc installed to be done by techs.

The installer was doing what he had to do.

Also, techs in Eastern Arc states won't stock 1000.2 dishes, for the same reason Western Arc states don't stock 1000.4 dishes.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

BattleZone said:


> This is no longer being allowed by techs, for that reason. Dish is working to convert all mixed-arc installs to one arc or the other, and is NOT allowing new mixed-arc installed to be done by techs.
> 
> The installer was doing what he had to do.
> 
> Also, techs in Eastern Arc states won't stock 1000.2 dishes, for the same reason Western Arc states don't stock 1000.4 dishes.


Doesn't that depend on the market? Atlanta, I have read, is considered a dual arc market. There are a whole bunch of 1000.2 setups around here. Maybe more 61.5 and 110/119 setups, but a bunch of 1000.2s can easily be seen as well. I have hardly found any 1000.4 setups yet. And I have been looking.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, there are some "dual arc" cities, but folks are EITHER on Western or Eastern Arc. Dish is trying to eliminate the MIXED-Arc setups, meaning 110/119/61.5, as that combo will no longer get you all the programming you are supposed to get.


----------

